# Grilling safely on stovetop (NO non-perforated skillets allowed!)



## TheDudeAhmed (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, I made a mistake and grilled greasy lamb kidneys with this grill rack on my stovetop burner and some grease may have entered the holes so they do not fully ignite or they actually do ignite but after a period of time and the gas flowing sound is weird and disturbed, I cleaned the holes with a fine screwdriver and all went gas sound went smooth, except for some delay in ignition of a few holes

However, I want to know how can I grill safely on stovetop? Please don’t say just use a charcoal grill or use grill pan or skillet, these skillet or pans are not perforated therefore it us actually more of a frying action rather than grilling, I know there are perforated grill pans but there’ll still be grease leaking to the burner

Any ideas?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 31, 2020)

Flame grilling can not be done on a stove top.  You can, however purchase a stove that has a built in glilling grate.  They also need powerful ventillation to clear co2 and smoke.  The only thing I know of that can be cooked over a gas flame is hot dogs, and that is messy.  Broilers wo't give you the smokey flavor that a grill will, as they don't produce smoke.  You can also use a hotel pan with a rack to make an indor smoker.  It needs a tight fitting lid, or aluminum foil to capture and hold the smoke.

Seeeeya; chief Longwind of thd North


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2020)

Instead of the stovetop, cook your food under the broiler in a broiling pan with a perforated broiler insert or a rack. You'll get the same flame-cooked flavor and the pan will catch any grease.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 31, 2020)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Flame grilling can not be done on a stove top.  You can, however purchase a stove that has a built in glilling grate.  They also need powerful ventillation to clear co2 and smoke.  The only thing I know of that can be cooked over a gas flame is hot dogs, and that is messy.  Broilers wo't give you the smokey flavor that a grill will, as they don't produce smoke.  You can also use a hotel pan with a rack to make an indor smoker.  It needs a tight fitting lid, or aluminum foil to capture and hold the smoke.


People also roast bell peppers over a stovetop flame (I broil mine) and toast tortillas.


----------

